# Android or iOS?



## Yepi69 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not sure if this was asked or not but here it is, Android or iOS?

In my case is Android, It has got tons of applications and its on many many devices these days.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 6, 2013)

its like the girl v boy argument. depends on who you are and your orientation.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Where is Windows Phone?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 6, 2013)

Android easily. Samsung S3 is really starting to get popular in the UK now, people realising iphone is shit. Infact it's been crowned the most popular handset for the ninth consecutive months.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

I Cant see this thread ending well 

See Post above you know some iPhone user will get offended and this thread will get rather hot with the flames.

I Use iPhone personally but I am not much into This is better than This sort of things it just turns into fanboy flame wars xD
Both sides have there ups and downs IMO


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 6, 2013)

Both are good in their own ways really.

Android simply cannot defeat the Apple integrated ecosystem.
Apple simply cannot match Android customizations, even with jailbreaks!
But I find the Play Store much more amusing than Apple's App Store because the possibilities are pretty much endless.

I'm leaning towards Android for phones.

That said, I noticed a LOT of android phone users are using Samsung.

In terms of TABLETS, I still must say iPad is king.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Both are good in their own ways really.
> 
> Android simply cannot defeat the Apple integrated ecosystem.
> Apple simply cannot match Android customizations, even with jailbreaks!
> ...


 
I've always had very bad luck with Samsung phones, like this for me is a side mention outside the flamewar to be iOS vs Android

Like even older feature phones last few I had

J400, After 1 year 1 month it went bats**t crazy started making its own calls, rebooting itself and even the speaker inside would make the same noise you would hear if your getting a text but you put your phone too close to an amp, wasn't abused or anything was still in pristine condition

S6700, After about a year and a half every time I used the slider the screen would loose some colours and / or the whole phone would hang till I closed the slider again and waited 2 mins

Hell I got a Samsung Corby behind me a friend gave me because after 6 months the touchscreen just stopped working for no reason

If I ever jumped over to android no way would it be a Samsung they seem to hate me :S Irony is even my old HP iPAQ RW6815 (Windows Mobile 5) is still going, Every other brand of phone I get never fail only Samsung lol now im not saying Samsung is BAD im saying I have never had a good long lasting experience with one of there phones.... there HDD's on the other hand...


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 6, 2013)

iOS strength is games, most relevant games are released exclusively for iOS unfortunately...

On the other hand, there are android phones from many companies, with different range of prices, different specs, etc... Also, Android is full of apps, many of them for free, and you have more freedom to use your device the way you want.

Between those two, Android is clear winner for being more open


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 6, 2013)

Pfft everybody knows that Symbian's the best. Always was and always will be. What are all of you smokin' O__O


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 6, 2013)

Android is the best for any tech geek due to customizability.
iOS is the best for others due to ease of use.

Yet, my dad swears to iOS and he's as much of a tech geek as I am, so I'm not sure what to make of that.

There's also the fact that iOS has more apps/games, but a lot of apps and games that aren't on Android either have an equivalent on Android, or get ports later on. It just takes some time.
And that's overshadowed by the fact that almost everything costs money on the app store, unlike Android.

And come to think of it, does iOS even have widgets? I can't recall that feature last I used it, and it's a rather big deal.

But personally, being a tech geek, I'm never going to go back to iOS ever again. My iPod touch has been collecting dust for a few years now.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2013)

In terms of apps iOS wins out. It just has the better devs working on it.

In terms of the actual operating system I prefer Android. It's just not as boring and there's more things I can do with it compared to the iPhone. I like all the widgets I can get, the Notification System is just tons better than iOS's and overall it just feels like a more personalised experience compared to an iPhone.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 6, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I've always had very bad luck with Samsung phones, like this for me is a side mention outside the flamewar to be iOS vs Android
> 
> Like even older feature phones last few I had
> 
> ...


Some people buy Samsung for the sake of fighting back against Apple. I find it absolutely childish. Buy a phone that suits you best.

Personally (for Android), I prefer HTC's designs. But Samsung's hardware specs does seem more appealing.

I voted for Android because for a mobile phone (which is definitely a more common device) it is simply more personal. Customizable, pretty cool Play Store content and daring phone specs. Or maybe I don't play games on my iPhone, that's why. Tablet wise I must say Android still has a long long way to go. It's good, but Apple has it much more established.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> My iPod touch has been collecting dust for a few years now.


 
Feel free to donate it to me and my growing stash of apple devices (This is a joke, the donating part that is )


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 6, 2013)

Android of course. XD


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 6, 2013)

iOS has more devs and more quality apps.


----------



## yusuo (Feb 6, 2013)

Ive owned both and I have to say I prefer ios to android, its just alot sleeker and nicer, ok admittedly everything you need to do customization wise needs a bit more work but having a linux background helps with that, I can script everything I want the phone to do and with it jauilbroken it has cydia apps for everything i need it to do.
Android I find clunky and in my opinion a little boring


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 6, 2013)

And the good thing on Android is, you can have your own style, like if you are a gamer just fill it with tons of games and emulators, if you love music fill it with music, or if you love movies and youtube videos just go ahead.

Dammit Google nailed it.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 6, 2013)

Android... More free apps, customizable OS, and better and more modern specs. I’ve never had an iOS device but I’m willing to give it a go on my next upgrade.


----------



## Originality (Feb 7, 2013)

I have both, SGS3 and iPhone 5. I have points I like and dislike about both sides. However I won't say one is better than the other because they were designed for different markets.

With iOS, you get 2 prices. Overpriced and way overpriced.
With Android you get a range from cheap to premium high end, and the specs also vary.
iOS is for simple people who wants it to work (clue, often it doesn't).
Android is for tweaked who like to customise the phone to their own tastes.

I use both every day, so I'll exclude myself from the flame wars by saying I'm better than the fans from either side.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 7, 2013)

What flamewars are you people talking about? The man is just asking if you like iOS or Android. Dont talk about flame wars if you dont want them.


----------



## pierslogic (Feb 7, 2013)

Up to what you prefer I guess. I had an iPhone until last year, switched to a Xperia S and I'm glad I did. Things were so much easier and enjoyable, but hey that's just me


----------



## Originality (Feb 8, 2013)

New thread about popular group A vs popular group B inevitably incite flame wars.
Android vs iOS.
PC vs Mac.
PS3 vs Xbox 360.
Chelsea vs Manchester United.
People will flame about anything they want to.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 8, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> What flamewars are you people talking about? The man is just asking if you like iOS or Android. Dont talk about flame wars if you dont want them.


I agree. I do not see a flamewar. 
I have to go with android though. You can just do so much more with it. 
Iphones are cool though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Pfft everybody knows that Symbian's the best. Always was and always will be. What are all of you smokin' O__O


I actually still use a Symbian handset and in many respects it's putting both Android and iOS to shame with its accessibility and mountains of software, most of which is free.

S60V3 MASTER RACE!

//Not really... Gotta get one of them sexy Androids...


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 8, 2013)

Whilst I use android and would never go back to iOS, I frequently frustrated at the low quality of most android apps, as well as the ridiculously bad AP. With my next phone I'll probably jump ship to WP8.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am gonna buy an HTC Wildfire S soon, a cheap android phone, but good.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Feb 17, 2013)

I prefer android. It has a better interface, more apps, and a lot more open.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 17, 2013)

-


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 17, 2013)

iOS is the console compared to Android a PC...... for what it does with what it's got, iOS will beat a similar Android any day of the week... however, a high end Android machine, operated by someone who knows what they're doing, simply rules the roost! (I've got 2 of both in the house)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone who thinks Android is clunky has not used it for two years.

[/bump]


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2013)

iOS feels snappier and more "direct" to the point. It wins hands down in user-friendliness.

Android is more clunky (yes, I said it, PK) and requires more effort from the user to do the same stuff you can easily do on iOS.

That said, there are things I miss of iOS, and things I love of Android. To each his own.

Android for power users and iOS for people who prefer user friendliness and a rock-solid smartphone.



RodrigoDavy said:


> iOS strength is games, most relevant games are released exclusively for iOS unfortunately...
> 
> On the other hand, there are android phones from many companies, with different range of prices, different specs, etc... Also, Android is full of apps, many of them for free, and you have more freedom to use your device the way you want.
> 
> Between those two, Android is clear winner for being more open


Trufax, I was playing TWEWY Solo Remix before swapping my iPhone 4 with a S3, and I sorely miss it.

Also, more open means more issues. There's a friend of mine which has an S3 mini which crashes half of the time.



heartgold said:


> Android easily. Samsung S3 is really starting to get popular in the UK now, people realising iphone is shit. Infact it's been crowned the most popular handset for the ninth consecutive months.


lolwat. The iPhone is a great phone. People should stop hating on it just because.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Android is more clunky (yes, I said it, PK) and requires more effort from the user to do the same stuff you can easily do on iOS.


Can you provide some examples?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Can you provide some examples?


I have to go thru hoops to add an appointment in my calendar  Was a lot easier on iOS.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I have to go thru hoops to add an appointment in my calendar  Was a lot easier on iOS.


Doing it manually, going to the Calendar and press New Event seems to work for me. What's the procedure for you?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Doing it manually, going to the Calendar and press New Event seems to work for me. What's the procedure for you?


Huh, looks like the 4.1 update fixed it. I didn't have the Calendar icon before the FW upgrade. Only some funny S Appointment stuff or something.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Huh, looks like the 4.1 update fixed it. I didn't have the Calendar icon before the FW upgrade. Only some funny *S Appointment* stuff or something.


A Galaxy phone?

That'll explain it.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 19, 2013)

Android hands down. No other way to go but pure Android with a Nexus device


----------



## Langin (Mar 19, 2013)

I voted for Android, but I also really like iOS for its simplicity, both work really well, but I still prefer android over iOS because android is more for people who like customization. Apple their system is a bit too closed for my taste.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 19, 2013)

If Apple could somehow work iOS to have more tweaks and customizations such as wigets, icons, battery and notification tray, etc., then perhaps it would not feel so restricted. It just gets way too old and boring


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 19, 2013)

iOS especially when its jailbroken otherwise I love the software i have an android tablet that im just not very fond of asus nexus 7 its great but i dont like the OS on it its laggy and slow compared to iOS especially with 4.2.2 jelly bean and a tegra 3 thought it would be smooth but no its laggy


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> A Galaxy phone?
> 
> That'll explain it.


Yeah, I'm not lucky enough to have Nexus 4s or stuff for sale here in Italy.


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 19, 2013)

iOS especially when its jailbroken otherwise I love the software i have an android tablet that im just not very fond of asus nexus 7 its great but i dont like the OS on it its laggy and slow compared to iOS especially with 4.2.2 jelly bean and a tegra 3 thought it would be smooth but no its laggy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gh0sti said:


> iOS especially when its jailbroken otherwise I love the software i have an android tablet that im just not very fond of asus nexus 7 its great but i dont like the OS on it its laggy and slow compared to iOS especially with 4.2.2 jelly bean and a tegra 3 thought it would be smooth but no its laggy


The operating system itself is certainly not laggy. My Nexus 4 has no stutters at all. Probably the Nexus 7's hardware is to blame.


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 19, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> The operating system itself is certainly not laggy. My Nexus 4 has no stutters at all. Probably the Nexus 7's hardware is to blame.


well i would think the tegra 3 would make things smooth and nice since its a quad with 1.2 ghz and nice gpu put in but im probably going to sell it dont use it that much and when the iPad Mini 2 w/ Retina comes out ill get that one


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2013)

I am an Android user myself, but that's mostly because I am a huge Linux fan.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 19, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I have to go thru hoops to add an appointment in my calendar  Was a lot easier on iOS.


 
Well, I can transfer files directly to my SD card and them plug it in my Android phone. With iOS there's no SD card, so I would have to use some proprietary Apple software to transfer files and it even filters which files I can send to the iPhone/iPod. My point is that it goes both ways 

Also, I have a low-end android phone and it works perfectly fine. Sometimes it takes a while to open some apps but other than that it runs smoothly.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2013)

F**k. My S3 just stopped receiving text messages AT ALL. And I've only got it since 4-5 days... I'm already missing iOS. I've had my iPhone4 for something like 3 years, and I can assure crap like this NEVER happened on it.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Mar 19, 2013)

too bad iphodriod was abandon now with more powerful iphones it may have been promising
and wonder why nobody made a project that did the reverse


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 19, 2013)

i like android only for the fact that Google gonna take over the world and kill all ios users


----------



## jerbear64 (Mar 19, 2013)

I myself prefer Android, but I'm going to unfortunately going to use iOS until TWEWY Solo Remix (And LIVE Remix when it comes out) gets a port to Android.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 19, 2013)

raulpica said:


> F**k. My S3 just stopped receiving text messages AT ALL. And I've only got it since 4-5 days... I'm already missing iOS. I've had my iPhone4 for something like 3 years, and I can assure crap like this NEVER happened on it.


I think you're blaming Android when you should be blaming Samsung. Android is not faulty or buggy but I heard somewhere that the S3 has its share of problems, if you're having some problem use your warranty


----------



## raulpica (Mar 20, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I think you're blaming Android when you should be blaming Samsung. Android is not faulty or buggy but I heard somewhere that the S3 has its share of problems, if you're having some problem use your warranty


You actually think Samsung would go as far to modify the internal Android's text service? I don't think so, it'd be pretty much anti-economical to do heavy mods like that, especially when you have to backport them to newer Android versions.

Anyway, it's a common fault on Android devices (not only Samsung) it seems. Just Google it.

Luckily, it solved itself this morning. Oh, new problem. One of my emulators just won't start ANYMORE. All by itself, people 

Don't say "it's Samsung", since the same kind of crap also happened on my 7" Tablet. I just hoped my S3 would've been better than that, instead it seems like the fault is in Android, since it happens on different platforms with different manufacturers.

That's the problem of an "open" mobile OS, you have to support loads of different platforms, and something is GOING to go wrong somewhere in the line.

Oh well, I just hope I won't get any big problems anymore, reinstalling an emu is no big problem, getting cut out from the world for 8 hours (at least from text messages, which are the prevalent method of communication here in Italy, I even use them for work) it is, tho.


----------



## Minox (Mar 20, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> A Galaxy phone?
> 
> That'll explain it.


Samsung makes lovely hardware, but from what I gather their own software can be quite horrible in certain situations.

That being said, I have a lovely Samsung Galaxy Nexus that is running a stock rom :3


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 20, 2013)

raulpica said:


> You actually think Samsung would go as far to modify the internal Android's text service? I don't think so, it'd be pretty much anti-economical to do heavy mods like that, especially when you have to backport them to newer Android versions.


It is their job to make sure the OS works well with the phone, that includes testing their product to find potential flaws in the hardware and software. So if some version of Android is found to have problems related to texting they should not use that version, keeping you in a older/stable version instead until the problem is solved. It goes without saying that this is only valid if the user is using the official OS that came with phone and didn't root or make anything you aren't supposed to.



raulpica said:


> One of my emulators just won't start ANYMORE. All by itself, people
> 
> Don't say "it's Samsung", since the same kind of crap also happened on my 7" Tablet. I just hoped my S3 would've been better than that, instead it seems like the fault is in Android, since it happens on different platforms with different manufacturers.


Didn't it cross your mind that it could be the app's fault? App's developers should make sure their apps work well with the OS not the contrary. Also, a lot of emulators are in alpha/beta stage and some of them might be too power demading which could cause crashes.

I don't see why you're looking so down on Android, it is a great platform, of course it has its share of problem but I think you're just having some bad luck. Likewise, I have a friend who said that his iPad just froze and he had to wait for the battery to run out so he could use it again, since you're not able to remove the battery of an iPad. My point? You can have problems with any product, nothing is perfect. Why instead of arguing which is more faulty, we don't argue about which is more awesome?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 20, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I don't see why you're looking so down on Android, it is a great platform, of course it has its share of problem but I think you're just having some bad luck.


I hope so. I've already left my tablet in the dust due to unusableness, I don't want to stay without a smartphone too 

Anyway, Samsung doesn't let you officially downgrade ROMs, iirc. So I'm going to stay on the latest version stock (which I'm now on) and hope for the best.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I hope so. I've already left my tablet in the dust due to unusableness, I don't want to stay without a smartphone too
> 
> Anyway, Samsung doesn't let you officially downgrade ROMs, iirc. So I'm going to stay on the latest version stock (which I'm now on) and hope for the best.


 
Honestly, I kinda lean towards the lower name Android Phones.

My first phone a year and a half ago, was a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc.

My new phone, is a Motorola Razr V.

Both work FANTASTIC. They do exactly what I need them to do. The only thing I don't like about Android phones, is they come with a lot of stuff you can't uninstall, like factory setting programs. I don't use them. But at the same time, it's not the biggest deal for me.

I've owned an iPod touch, well the first gen, and I can honestly say, I will never go iOS again. Just the control and power I have over the phone compared to iOS is an instant win. That and I don't have to rely on iTunes to put stuff on my phone. Just instant drag and drop. And it's so nice.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 20, 2013)

I like both. They're equally good in their own terms.


----------



## jax604 (Mar 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Honestly, I kinda lean towards the lower name Android Phones.
> 
> My first phone a year and a half ago, was a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc.
> 
> ...


 
I feel the same way, my first smartphone was a iphone 3g, upgraded to 4, I honestly didn't know much about smartphones during that time so i thought it was good for what is it. Until i got my first android phone an Xperia play, I couldn't believe the difference could be that big. Like you said, the overall control and power to be able to customize already did it for me, not needing itunes is a nice bonus haha.


----------



## Tekken179 (Mar 20, 2013)

Although I am biased against anything Apple and iOS related, I'm going to be fair here.

I'm not going to mention standard smart phone hardware here (well mostly not going to mention) like camera, buttons, screen type.

I'm not going to mention Nokias, Windows OS or any other os out there with the exception of custom Android ROMS.

==========================================================================

iOS, iPhone and iPad -

Positives

. It's easy to use
. Much more apps and developers out there for the iOS which is great.
. Jailbreak - Although most casual users will have no need for this, when I was on iOS I had to have mine jailbroke, I hate the idea of not being in full control of my own devices.
. The phone design is simple has never changed much and comfortable in the hands.
. 3rd party accessories, have you seen the extent of these? Case, docks, pens it goes on and on, it is impressive.
. Cydia - I don't need to go into detail here, the apps and mods are amazing. Has a great community and great devs.
. Support from Apple in most cases seem to be positive and nearly every phone repair company handles iPhone repairs.
. unfortunately for me being an android user I have to admit to the fact the the App store for iOS is better, larger, organized better and easier to search.

Negatives

.Without Jailbreak it has always felt imo very locked down, not enough freedom to the device. Then again it has always felt that way with any Apple product I used.
. Flash support? This annoys me. There is none!
. Price, crazy dear.
. Ok so I am biased against iOS but seriously their fanboys/girls are terrible "OMG Android copied apple lockscreen notifications" or omg it looks like an iPhone! it's copying.... Apple were never the standard or the first to achieve most of their features, their whole take on Patents and copying is fucking pathetic.
. Without Cydia your homescreens and freedom to customize is limited to folder/app organisation and wallpaper changing.


==========================================================================

Android it's open source and many of it's devices

Positives

. A lot more depth and freedom to it's control.
. It has support from practically every other phone manufacturer out their.
. The Google Play Store, while maybe not as many as iOS but certainly a larger variety due to Live wallpapers, widgets, multiple apps to modify or change your phone experience (keyboards, root apps, themers, various launchers).
. Root, custom kernels, custom firmware, Cyanogen/MIUI , ok so there's way to many custom ROMS and kernels out their, specific to each device and many standard for multiple devices like the two I mentioned, root is practically gaining administrative rights which allows you to futher tune your phone, and install great root specific apps (titanium backup, root explorers, font changers, custom system apps). The custom kernels allow you to overclock/undervolt, tune volume, battery life, RAM consumption and much more.
. It's certainly a lot more tailored to the more advanced/moderate device users out there (in most cases)
. Jellybean (project butter) Androids latest firmware is incredibly smooth, has great transition animations, it's features are great and the Holo UI is pleasing to the eye.
. Various specifications, their is really an android phone out their for every users needs (unless your an iOS user obviously) Great camera phones, powerful phones, waterproof phones, large storage phones
. Most android phones support external memory and removable batteries.
. A lot of different manufacturers incorporate their own UI which of some are a standard or must have for some users, most notable that comes to mind is the Sense UI.
. Old android phones can get new life or latest firmware with custom firmware and custom kernels.
. Ubuntu OS - have you seen this thing? SEXY!
. With custom roms and Recoverys you can always just go back to stock from a back up you make through Recoveries or a rom manager app and vice versa.
. XDA developers website/forum - what a site it is. (just check it)

Negatives

. Ok so widgets, live wallpapers and heavy RAM usage apps drain the battery like a mother fucker and can slow the phone down.
. (This ties in with the first negative) - Users complain who complain about crap battery or freezing/crashing are usually those who run seventy different apps/widgets at once or mess about with the phone in ways they either shouldn't be doing or don't understand.
. Some network providers and phone manufacturers are really heavy on their own corporate apps (bloatware) which is incredibly annoying, luckily root access = deletion of said apps.
. The vast phone variation can be somewhat annoying with certain phones only supporting LTE or lower specs at same price compared to others, not supporting some phone carriers, not sold in certain countries or banned due to patent wars.
. Accessories are limited - Many users love phone cases and accessories (making their phone more personal to them or making it look more appealing) unfortunately some android phones have very few accessories/cases, luckily AUX cables/ Micro USB has much support.
. Slow updates/ Bug fixing is slow - Ok so this not may be the case with some devices but I'm sure you've all seen stories about how AT&T or Verizon take weeks or months after an update has been pushed because they need to tune it to their crappy bloatware and carrier standards (just using them two as an example) Phone manufacturers are also the same.
. Inevitably old phones don't support or have latest updates for the latest firmware, or some phones which could support it don't get it.
. Pirates! Fucking pirates everywhere, android certainly has a larger pirate community unfortunately.
. Malware/Adware/bloatware - Dodgy apps, apps with crazy permissions - Be careful when downloading apps not from the Google Play Store and in some cases some apps from the Store they can do many things you might not want them to, check the permissions, make sure it's legit, do some research if your installing weird 3rd party apps.
. Ice Cream Sandwich has flaws, avoid it.

=========================================================================

Other things to consider

1.You can perma brick most smart phones, if your going to tinker with it, make sure you know what your doing.

2. App availability, their are specific iOS apps I like and specific Android apps I like, if it's down to what apps/games are available to you, make sure you do the research.

3. Don't go with iOS just because it's Apple, try other things if your not completely against Android.

4. Ad's , ad's everywhere - Install an adblocker.

5. Don't change if you don't want to, stick to what your comfortable with but at the same time take a look in shops try out different phones that catch your eye.

6. In android their is certainly a lot more positive, but also great amount of negatives.

7. In part their isn't an incredible amount of things that any android device can't do that iOS can do and vice versa.

8. If your reading reviews about any technology or softwate, check the date, alot of them and I mean a lot of them for iOS and android are outdated or are talking about old software. iOS 6 and Jellybean are not the crappy software they were 1-3 years ago ios 3/4 - Android 2/2.1 / 4.0

9. The little things, don't forget to really take a grasp of all Android/iOS has to offer it's the little features that can make a phone or software stand out sometimes.

=========================================================================

Why do I pick android:

I had iOS and I wasn't happy with it, ok so some of the iOS only apps/games are nice but I don't really care about that, I'm currently using a Nexus 4 and it's speed compared to the iOS is no contest. Anything I used on iOS I can get on android.

I have so much more freedom with it and it's cases are decent, dev support is amazing and it's specs for it's price are great.

I just over all have a more pleasent experience with it's software, it's hardware, it's mods, the community.

If your an iOS fan read this, if considering to jump of the Apple zombie train and board the Android nerd band.

http://gizmodo.com/5933636/an-openly-biased-review-of-android-jelly-bean-by-an-iphone-lover


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 20, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Anyway, it's a common fault on Android devices (not only Samsung) it seems.


Not that I'm aware. I've never had that problem over the three Android devices I've used, from three different manufacturers.



Tekken179 said:


> . Ok so widgets, live wallpapers and heavy RAM usage apps drain the battery


RAM has no effect on the battery; unused RAM is wasted RAM. If an app is inactive there it just means it can be resumed quicker. The culprit is CPU usage. It's CPU cycles that use the power. Live wallpapers and widgets have a bit of an impact but it's not that big if they aren't very busy. The key for widgets is not to have them refreshing everything from the internet every 5 minutes.



Tekken179 said:


> . (This ties in with the first negative) - Users complain who complain about crap battery or freezing/crashing are usually those who run seventy different apps/widgets at once or mess about with the phone in ways they either shouldn't be doing or don't understand.


Also related to my first comment, task killers don't help. People run them under the mistaken impression they help, when they're just causing more strain. Android's memory management is not the same as Windows.



Tekken179 said:


> . Some network providers and phone manufacturers are really heavy on their own corporate apps (bloatware) which is incredibly annoying, luckily root access = deletion of said apps.
> 
> . Slow updates/ Bug fixing is slow - Ok so this not may be the case with some devices but I'm sure you've all seen stories about how AT&T or Verizon take weeks or months after an update has been pushed because they need to tune it to their crappy bloatware and carrier standards (just using them two as an example) Phone manufacturers are also the same.
> 
> . Inevitably old phones don't support or have latest updates for the latest firmware, or some phones which could support it don't get it.


These three are good points though really more of a disadvantage of some manufacturers and carriers rather than the operating system as itself. Thankfully now apps can be disabled even without rooting to freeze or delete them.



Tekken179 said:


> . Ice Cream Sandwich has flaws, avoid it.


Not that I'm disagreeing, but which flaws are you referring to?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 20, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Not that I'm disagreeing, but which flaws are you referring to?


The question is now legitimate: do you work for Google or something? Your willingness to defend Android till death could originate only from that


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 20, 2013)

raulpica said:


> The question is now legitimate: do you work for Google or something? Your willingness to defend Android till death could originate only from that


It'd be cool if I did, but no. I just like finding these things out, and I have a knack for correcting misconceptions. If the flaws pointed out are well documented and valid then I won't try to justify them, but if someone says something general like "Android stole Apple's Notification Center" I'll point out "no it didn't, you moron; that was around since the beginning".


----------



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2013)

Android by far. 
Why? Because I like to do what I want with my device, not what Apple says I can.
My SGSIII owns any iphone. Simple as that.


----------



## ilman (Mar 20, 2013)

Android wins for me, too, but there are two issues I have with it, which I wish Google improves:
1. Games selection: There are just not enough games there, unlike in the App Store. I can name at least 10 games out of the top of my mind that I really want to have on my Android.
2. The Lag, Dear God the lag: The Optimus 2x(my phone) was powerful two years ago and mine came with Android 2.2. That ran OK, but after I updated to 2.3 lag spikes started appearing in the menus and multi-tasking went to hell. Now I'm on an ICS custom ROM and it isn't better at all. I guess this is more LG's fault than Google's, but if my friend's Galaxy Nexus can run Jelly Bean lagless with worse specs than my phone, then there's definitely something wrong here. Actually, the main reason for me to update to ICS was Chrome, since Opera or any other Internet browser on Android wasn't very good, but there's lag all over Chrome.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 20, 2013)

ilman said:


> Android wins for me, too, but there are two issues I have with it, which I wish Google improves:
> 1. Games selection: There are just not enough games there, unlike in the App Store. I can name at least 10 games out of the top of my mind that I really want to have on my Android.
> 2. The Lag, Dear God the lag: The Optimus 2x(my phone) was powerful two years ago and mine came with Android 2.2. That ran OK, but after I updated to 2.3 lag spikes started appearing in the menus and multi-tasking went to hell. Now I'm on an ICS custom ROM and it isn't better at all. I guess this is more LG's fault than Google's, but if my friend's Galaxy Nexus can run Jelly Bean lagless with worse specs than my phone, then there's definitely something wrong here. Actually, the main reason for me to update to ICS was Chrome, since Opera or any other Internet browser on Android wasn't very good, but there's lag all over Chrome.


the galaxy nexus has double the ram and the processor is faster then a 1ghz tegra 2
512MB is really low these days, 2GB is now becoming the standard
the 1GB the nexus has can run 4.2.2 fine (as long as you dont go crazy with tons of different apps open at the same time)


----------



## ilman (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, well, that explains everything. Welp, I need a new phone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2013)

ilman said:


> Oh, well, that explains everything. Welp, I need a new phone.


That was going to be my point. If your phone was showing signs of lag in 2.3 I'm not surprised at all that ICS made them worse.

(Psst. Get a Nexus 4.)


----------



## ilman (Mar 21, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> That was going to be my point. If your phone was showing signs of lag in 2.3 I'm not surprised at all that ICS made them worse.
> 
> (Psst. Get a Nexus 4.)


 
 Nah, I'll wait for a Nexus 5, since my scolarship won't be arriving sooner than the release date of tegra 4 devices. The tegra 4 sounds like a big upgrade over tegra 3.


----------



## Chary (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm fond of my iPad, I really love it, but I do like how customizable Android OS is. I can play PSone games without voiding the warranty.


----------



## pasc (Apr 26, 2013)

iOS.



Chary said:


> I'm fond of my iPad, I really love it, but I do like how customizable Android OS is. I can play PSone games without voiding the warranty.


And thats the reason why I would NEVER buy an iOS device without being able to Jailbreak it.

Started with the iPod Touch and got myself a iPhone nowadays.

My family is funny however.

First I got an iDevice, (sold my brother my iPod).
Next my Sis got herself a Android Device (Galaxy S2 if memory serves right) and my father got himself an Android
One more person got a small hand sized Android.

So its like 3:2 for Android in our house....


----------



## Haloman800 (May 8, 2013)

If you like simplicity, go with iOS.

If you like customization, go with Android.

If you like pleasuring Microsoft and having zero apps, go with Windows Phone.


----------



## henrytemp (Jun 27, 2013)

Android - has an epic community at XDA, if you're into hacking, customisation, development.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Jun 27, 2013)

henrytemp said:


> Android - has an epic community at XDA, if you're into hacking, customisation, development.


 
Rootzwiki ain't half bad either but I prefer XDA as well


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 27, 2013)

What? No Windows Phone?


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 27, 2013)

For me,

Android VS Jailbroken IOS : IOS wins
Android VS IOS: Android wins


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 27, 2013)

Chary said:


> I can play PSone games without voiding the warranty.


Jailbreaking does not void your warranty. However using hardware exploits does.
The evasi0n JB doesn't void warranty so you would be able to play PSone games on your iPad.
(Though, not that you'd want to, zodttd is not in the mood to update Psx4iOS


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 27, 2013)

iOS for me because it's pretty


----------



## henrytemp (Jun 28, 2013)

can you install custom kernels on IOS, or modify stock kernel - undervolt, underclock, overclock, governor, I/O?


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 28, 2013)

The last post was form may 8th, and then henrytemp bring this shitty question up again. I suggest a lock.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> What? No Windows Phone?


 
Are any of the 27 people on Windows Phone registered here?



lokomelo said:


> The last post was form may 8th, and then henrytemp bring this question up again. I suggest a lock.


 

DE-*NIED*.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 30, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Are any of the 27 people on Windows Phone registered here?


 
Limited edition HTC 8X owner, reporting in!


----------



## trigger_ftu (Jul 7, 2013)

personally i like android, i am all for customization and open systems. as i see it a person looking for more openness and more freedom generally go for android, some that have had bad experiences are generally of those that ether get a low end device and always expecting more out of it. as for the apple device i have seen that it is more for those of the simplistic, very simple design and also closed, now i won't say that this is a bad thing, but i will say as an owner of both android and apple devices i've seen more poor quality in apple devices than i have out of android. running my nexus 7 no problems very good video quality, same with the ipad mini, but as for games and such not so much. as a gamer i generally look for quality in a product, and apple is definitely not for that, much pixilization like running a gamecube game on the wii with out the interlace features. with my nexus i've never seen this issue with anything. now i know there will be people that may disagree, and you are in for your opinion. so this is my out look on the whole apple vs android thing.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 7, 2013)

If you like customization, open source/homebrew & emulation, then Android is for you.
If you like more major game publisher dev support, easier to use OS & less adds/bugs, then IOS is for you.


----------



## filfat (Oct 1, 2013)

it is 16 fooled peoples that have voted in this thered (Apple scams YOU Remember that!!!)


----------



## Jayro (Oct 1, 2013)

iOS is for the basic bitch that does care about modding their OS, or really having any options at all. Android offers everything. Take your pick.


----------



## TVL (Oct 6, 2013)

I could do the few things I use my phone for with any of the operating systems. My Android phone was much cheaper than any iPhone though.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 6, 2013)

Android is way forward. No wonder, since it is hacking-around site; freedom is a wonderfull thing you know.


----------



## kisamesama (Oct 6, 2013)

i tried both. android for me.. but ios probably for people with no tech knowledge as it is more linear and straightforward and you cannot tweak anything


----------



## anthonyplep (Oct 6, 2013)

I have iOS, my brother has Android.  We've both been using iOS since 2008 but he got an android tablet recently and that made him switch.  I don't dislike Android... It's just not my OS of choice.  I appreciate how open it is and how much you can do on it but when you use the same thing for 5 years it's kinda hard to switch.  I don't buy any iDevice for its brand name or design, I buy for the OS, ease of use and the (slightly) larger AppStore.  I buy because I know that it's something I won't have to tinker with to get used to (although it's not like its hard to, I find Android just as easy as iOS to use) and pretty much the main thing is iTunes as well.  I'm not quite site why people have problems or complain with iTunes but I've never had a problem.  I spent a little too much money on apps to ever consider switching as well

As far as emulation/jailbreaking goes, I'm patient enough to wait for jailbreaks.  I love Cydia and the tweaks and stuff they have on there but for emulators they need to hurry up with PS1 and N64 already.  I'm not expecting miracles here but a well optimized emulator like N64Droid and etc. would be great considering iOS devices are becoming better and better with every new phone release

It's dumb that some people get so passionate with this stuff (not any of you, I haven't read any comments yet) but they're just phones, take them for what they are and appreciate the technology.  iOS 7 and Jelly Bean are fantastic OSes for fantastic devices.  I can't speak for Android since as mentioned above I don't own one but I've been using iOS ever since 2.0 and it's crazy how much the technology has changed in 5 years

Ok I'm done


----------



## filfat (Oct 6, 2013)

kisamesama said:


> i tried both. android for me.. but ios probably for people with no tech knowledge as it is more linear and straightforward and you cannot tweak anything


 I do not agree that iOS is easier to use, my 2 year old sister navigate easier on a Android phone then a iPhone, but Windows Phone works best for her


----------



## filfat (Oct 6, 2013)

anthonyplep said:


> I have iOS, my brother has Android. We've both been using iOS since 2008 but he got an android tablet recently and that made him switch. I don't dislike Android... It's just not my OS of choice. I appreciate how open it is and how much you can do on it but when you use the same thing for 5 years it's kinda hard to switch. I don't buy any iDevice for its brand name or design, I buy for the OS, ease of use and the (slightly) larger AppStore. I buy because I know that it's something I won't have to tinker with to get used to (although it's not like its hard to, I find Android just as easy as iOS to use) and pretty much the main thing is iTunes as well. I'm not quite site why people have problems or complain with iTunes but I've never had a problem. I spent a little too much money on apps to ever consider switching as well
> 
> As far as emulation/jailbreaking goes, I'm patient enough to wait for jailbreaks. I love Cydia and the tweaks and stuff they have on there but for emulators they need to hurry up with PS1 and N64 already. I'm not expecting miracles here but a well optimized emulator like N64Droid and etc. would be great considering iOS devices are becoming better and better with every new phone release
> 
> ...


fun fact appstore is smaller then Google play


----------



## anthonyplep (Oct 6, 2013)

filfat said:


> I do not agree that iOS is easier to use, my 2 year old sister navigate easier on a Android phone then a iPhone, but Windows Phone works best for her


Fair enough.  To each their own.  Some people will just find it easier using one OS than the other(s).  It's not a fact that iOS is easier to use that's for sure.  Only using iPhones, iPods and iPads for 5 years...would only make sense that it's the easier OS for me specifically


filfat said:


> fun fact appstore is smaller then Google play


I was only assuming but I mean it would make sense but for this I would say quality over quantity.  Apple's App Store is a lot more regulated to what apps make it on or not, while Google Play is a lot less.  That doesn't mean Apple has the better apps, nor does Android.  Plenty of apps are on both enough to not make a difference.  It shouldn't have to be "x is smaller than x" because does that really matter? When I download an app that's the last thing on my mind


----------



## The Riolu (Oct 6, 2013)

It's honestly based on opinion. *In my opinion,* I believe that iOS has more fluidity and seems more stable. However, Android has many more customization options (unless you add jailbreaking to the mix, then they compare a little better). 

Even though if you see the iPhone 5S's ARM 64-bit arch processor benchmarks, you'd be surprised when you compare it to the Note 3.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## filfat (Oct 6, 2013)

anthonyplep said:


> Fair enough. To each their own. Some people will just find it easier using one OS than the other(s). It's not a fact that iOS is easier to use that's for sure. Only using iPhones, iPods and iPads for 5 years...would only make sense that it's the easier OS for me specifically
> 
> I was only assuming but I mean it would make sense but for this I would say quality over quantity. Apple's App Store is a lot more regulated to what apps make it on or not, while Google Play is a lot less. That doesn't mean Apple has the better apps, nor does Android. Plenty of apps are on both enough to not make a difference. It shouldn't have to be "x is smaller than x" because does that really matter? When I download an app that's the last thing on my mind


that is one of the reasons i lie windows store, i got quality comtent even though i have few apps they usaly good compared to all those android hello world apps XD


----------



## cdoty (Oct 6, 2013)

All of the above:

Android for phone and iOS for tablet.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 6, 2013)

I prefer iOS for one reason: I do not care about the apps. It's FACETIME! Why ? It is better than Skype and OOVOO. It have a HIGHER QUALITY VIDEO and CLEAR! Why again, you say ? Its perfect for the deaf people with sign language without a blur like skype and some pixel boxes pop up like oovoo does.

iPhone is for me!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 6, 2013)

anthonyplep said:


> I have iOS, my brother has Android.  We've both been using iOS since 2008 but he got an android tablet recently and that made him switch.  I don't dislike Android... It's just not my OS of choice.  I appreciate how open it is and how much you can do on it but when you use the same thing for 5 years it's kinda hard to switch.  I don't buy any iDevice for its brand name or design, I buy for the OS, ease of use and the (slightly) larger AppStore.  I buy because I know that it's something I won't have to tinker with to get used to (although it's not like its hard to, I find Android just as easy as iOS to use) and pretty much the main thing is iTunes as well.  I'm not quite site why people have problems or complain with iTunes but I've never had a problem.  I spent a little too much money on apps to ever consider switching as well
> 
> As far as emulation/jailbreaking goes, I'm patient enough to wait for jailbreaks.  I love Cydia and the tweaks and stuff they have on there but for emulators they need to hurry up with PS1 and N64 already.  I'm not expecting miracles here but a well optimized emulator like N64Droid and etc. would be great considering iOS devices are becoming better and better with every new phone release
> 
> ...



Just a quick note, very good PS1 emulation has been around for a few months with Retroarch. They're also working on an N64 core which should arrive on Android first, then iOS later. BTW, do you mean N64oid? Because that and Mupen64plus AE are the only legit, original n64 emulators ATM. Anything else is a just a quick rip of the source code with ads put in.


----------



## filfat (Oct 6, 2013)

cdoty said:


> All of the above:
> 
> Android for phone and iOS for tablet.


 Typo, I fixed it for ya. It should be Windows 8/RT not iOS


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking at my ipod to my bros galaxy s blaze makes mine look like shit.


----------



## cdoty (Oct 8, 2013)

filfat said:


> Typo, I fixed it for ya. It should be Windows 8/RT not iOS


 

I have yet acquired the Windows 8 tablet.

"This isn't going to end well for me is it?"


----------



## filfat (Oct 8, 2013)

cdoty said:


> I have yet acquired the Windows 8 tablet.
> 
> "This isn't going to end well for me is it?"


 
Yeah You Should Really Get One. I have bought the Surface RT, and a week later the showed off Surface 2, so yeah... I have pre-ordered it.
"O-Snap you have a real keyboard too?"


----------



## filfat (Oct 8, 2013)

cdoty said:


> "This isn't going to end well for me is it?"


"No Defently Not, Do You Still Think I'm Pretty?"


----------



## Dudex199999 (Oct 26, 2013)

even though Android has a larger amount of app's, games and customization i never liked using Android, maybe it's because the first OS i ever used on a touch gadget was iOS but still i'll prefer iOS for now.
i'm not an Apple fan boy


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

Android has Dolphin Emulator. Checkmate iOS.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 14, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Android has Dolphin Emulator. Checkmate iOS.


 
Android also gets the Oculus Rift.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 16, 2013)

After using an iPhone 4 for a year, I changed to Android and never going back


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 16, 2013)

Flagship Android smartphones already have full HD 1920x1080 displays. The latest iPhone only has a 640x1136 display so-called "retina display". At this point in time, it's actually one of the worst displays on a smartphone.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 16, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Flagship Android smartphones already have full HD 1920x1080 displays. The latest iPhone only has a 640x1136 display so-called "retina display". At this point in time, it's actually one of the worst displays on a smartphone.


 
The iPhone doesn't really need that high of a resolution though, at only 4 inches.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> The iPhone doesn't really need that high of a resolution though, at only 4 inches.


It's not a question of need... If you're paying for the most expensive phone it's only natural to expect it to be better than the other phones in everyway.


----------



## razielleonhart (Nov 17, 2013)

android all day long


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Flagship Android smartphones already have full HD 1920x1080 displays. The latest iPhone only has a 640x1136 display so-called "retina display". At this point in time, it's actually one of the worst displays on a smartphone.


 
And to think that for Apple "Retina" only means high-res, above a particular PPI. Nothing else special about it, but I'm sure there are some people that think it means something more.

The iPhone 5s is only 4 inches and has a PPI of 326. The Nexus 5 is about an inch larger but has a PPI of 445.

And what's with the lower case S, Apple? Now people won't know if I'm talking about several iPhone 5 models (iPhone 5s) or one iPhone 5s. What about several? iPhone 5ss?


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 18, 2013)

Ive never liked walled gardens , love more the open pastures


----------



## Boy12 (Nov 28, 2013)

I really prefer Android.
Why? The freedom you get with it.
Want a classic emulator? Sure, just go download a emulator in the Google Play Store.
And you know what makes emulation even better? My Xperia Play 
Seriously, the gaming controlls *REALLY *gives it a good experience!
NES, SNES, Sega Genesis and GBA etc. just play fine on the Play!
N64 is a different story though, some game's have a stable FPS, other's don't.
I also have Drastic on there, which also run's pretty good.
The Play Store also has very much apps and themes.
So, combine your phone with a 32GB/64GB card, and your good to go.
So, for me Android wins big time!


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (Dec 1, 2013)

Android all the way even though its not fully open source like they say its still better than ios. iOS is good dont get me wrong its rock stable but still i hate apple and hate what they sell at rediciouls prices because of the brand.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just ordered my nexus 5.. Android all the way


----------



## filfat (Dec 1, 2013)

Is quite funny how the OP missed Windows Phone, iOS have no change in stableness compared to Windows Phone, same with Android.
also Windows Phone is the easiest to develop for. But as an Developer i think its a tie between Windows Phone 8 GDDR3 and Android 4.5.


----------



## Dear Leader (Dec 2, 2013)

Android as my glorious nation produces them. Such as the Samjiyon.







Way better than evil American iPad.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Leader said:


> Android as my glorious nation produces them. Such as the Samjiyon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice. Waiting for a Pyongyang Racer update and the new Dear Leader vs Rodman Basketball.


----------



## Ralph Steven (Dec 18, 2013)

Definitely Android! You have many more options and possibilities for customization, most of them for free. If you're willing to spend a lot of money for each application/game that you want to download then choose iOS


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 3, 2014)

If Android just had the same same quality of apps that iOS has


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 3, 2014)

zuron7 said:


> If Android just had the same same quality of apps that iOS has


Yep, iOS has quality apps such as "I Am Rich" which retailed for $999.99 in the US, €799.99 in Europe, and £599.99 in the UK.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 3, 2014)

zuron7 said:


> If Android just had the same same quality of apps that iOS has


It does. And they are usually cheaper too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2014)

zuron7 said:


> If Android just had the same same quality of apps that iOS has


 
Which apps are inferior?


----------



## AgentChet (Jan 3, 2014)

Why ask such a question? lol You are asking it on the wrong site.
GBAtemp is known for many things, but homebrew stands out as #1.
And iOS is not the OS to do homebrew/opensource work on.
So I'd have to say Android!
And if the poll gets android over iOS, you know why  We support opensource.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 3, 2014)

For me an my needs, I can use both. Although i would prefer android for the flexiblity and google integration.


----------



## juins (Jan 3, 2014)

for me , android is nice and all looks very beatiful only thing that bothers me sometimes is stability.,
ios has the better apps, and game exclusives (although, in 6-12 months, games eventually get released for android now), and thats actually why i get my products, for games/apps.
in the end, Android cant top a jailbroken iphone. so...

Android vs stock iPhone.. winner: Android
Android vs JBen iPhone... winner iPhone

just my two cents.
EDIT... although... +2 to android for drastic and dolphin. ppsspp runs fine on iphone.


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 3, 2014)

My first smarthpone was an HTC Legend in 2009, updated to Android 2.3, it's still working, but only like my GPS, due to being slowly (totally understandable). 
This year switched to HTC ONE 32GB Android 4.3, and it works perfect. The 5.5 Sense interface is awesome. The only problem i see is no SD card, but well, i have Google Drive, Dropbox or i can enter my computer from my phone by WiFi and take what i could need or leave what i don't want, but those are generally photos or vids, so i can zip them and send it to my mail, then download in my PC. It costed me 650€ vs 799€ Iphone 5s.

Well, i think you know where i'm going, right?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2014)

juins said:


> for me , android is nice and all looks very beatiful only thing that bothers me sometimes is stability.,
> ios has the better apps, and game exclusives (although, in 6-12 months, games eventually get released for android now), and thats actually why i get my products, for games/apps.
> in the end, Android cant top a jailbroken iphone. so...
> 
> ...


 
I'd question both your point about stability (my phone is very stable, for instance), or what advantages a jailbroken iPhone has over an Android device?


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 5, 2014)

As far as I know, latest version of iOS can't be jailbroken


----------



## pengpeng (May 6, 2014)

of course ios


----------



## pengpeng (May 6, 2014)

RodrigoDavy said:


> As far as I know, latest version of iOS can't be jailbroken


in future, it will be


----------

